

SMS from Chrome, fully sync'd with your Android phone - maneesh1
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dkfhfaphfkopdgpbfkebjfcblcafcmpi

======
Saavedro
This is almost -exactly- what I need. What would make it -killer- is a client
app for my Xoom honeycomb tablet in addition to the chrome extension. If I
could respond to texts received on my phone without having to put away my
tablet, that would be amazing.

~~~
Raphael
Google Voice!

~~~
Saavedro
I have GV, but some people still have and text my native #

------
torstesu
This service, along with other interactive features, can be realized trough
GTalkSMS, a jabber account and an IM client e.g. Pidgin.

I've used this combination for some time, and been quite satisfied with it.
The only issue I've had, is that the GTalkSMS app steals alot of resources
while running on my android phone. I hope this is not the case with Texty.

<http://code.google.com/p/gtalksms/> <http://www.jabber.org/>
<http://www.pidgin.im/>

~~~
billyg2
A feature I really like in Texty is the Desktop Notifications.

Like Growl, but also lets you click reply and respond to the SMS as well.

It's just easy and works.

~~~
torstesu
With the suggested combination, it is just as easy. When you receive a SMS, it
will be notified on the desktop as any other IM you receive. Simply typing
your response in the text input, will reply to the last received SMS.

I really like the UI of texty, e.g. threaded conversations. That is, as far as
i know, not possible with GTalkSMS.

Overall, any seamless interaction with my phone from my desktop is greatly
appreciated.

------
leif
What is the difference between this and the google voice extension
([https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kcnhkahnjcbndmme...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/kcnhkahnjcbndmmehfkdnkjomaanaooo))?

~~~
TextyTeam
This lets you not have to deal with a separate phone # and set up.

~~~
StavrosK
What about the battery issue one review alleges? Is it true?

~~~
johny7
I don't think so. I have used texty (~50 texts/day) for over a month now and
has not seen any impact on battery.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, very nice. Now all I can do is wait for the invite :/

------
cloudwalking
Often I have wished my texts would show up on my computer screen. Texty does
just that.

I've been using it for a few weeks and it's totally awesome. It's threaded,
syncs with my phone, and is essentially instantaneous. Honestly one of the few
killer apps for Android.

~~~
nosht
If all you want to do is be notified of events that are happening on your
phone (sms, calls) you can use <http://code.google.com/p/android-notifier/>

It even shows you the phone number and in the case of sms, the contents.

~~~
cloudwalking
Didn't know about that before, pretty cool.

I like responding through my computer though :)

------
b1twise_
I use EasySMS for Android to do essentially this, but its compatible with any
browser. I leave it open in a tab in my Firefox, and when I hear my SMS
notification tone I go see who sent me a message and reply back etc. It is a
nice piece of software as an alternative to this option.

I get a LOT of SMS messages, so this is a hugely useful application for me. I
actually switched to Android just to get access to the EasySMS app--from
Maemo/N900.

------
alanh
1\. Another instance where (google.com) is quite misleading.

2\. The screenshot, and this is as politely as I can put it, makes the app
look quite unfinished.

~~~
TextyTeam
Re: 1 - we linked to the chrome page because that has the most complete info
about the application, plus user reviews.

Re: 2 - we'll surely admit that the UI is not great right now -- but we are
improving with each release. we want to get it out to people as early as
possible, though, so we can get real feedback and build accordingly!

------
RK
Does this service still incur normal SMS fees from your carrier?

~~~
billyg2
Yes

------
jianhua
SMS from any browser, fully sync'd with your Android phone. Login with your FB
account. Available at <http://mashtext.mashmobile.com/start>

~~~
innes
That's pretty cool - although it's having trouble matching up some of my
messages to contacts, and threading them.

------
asmosoinio
Seems to be stripping phone numbers and thus fails to send anything when I
select a number from my contacts. I am in Finland and numbers look like
+3584012345678, but the text gets sent to 584012345678.

This gets confusing, as the sent items are shown correctly in Android
Messaging, but the messages are not delivered.

Also: Please add support for delivery reports.

(Copying my comment from the google extension page without a few typos.)

~~~
TextyTeam
Sorry about this - we'll look into this right away...can you shoot us an email
at INFO AT TEXTYAPP.COM?

We are iterating on the Chrome Extension daily as we launch features and
encounter bugs like this.

------
jackvalentine
Exchange Server 2010 supports syncing SMS and sending SMS via your phone in
Outlook. To send it goes Outlook > Exchange Server > Phone > Carrier >
Recipient. However it is only supported in Windows Mobile 6.x. A little
annoying that this isn't supported in Windows Phone 7. This is functionality
that I have long desired!

~~~
TextyTeam
Texty only supports Android phones right now.

------
matthiaswh
Props to TextyTeam for cleverly emailing new beta users to ask them to upvote
this post on Hacker News :)

This looks really sweet. Just the other day I was asking for an easy way to
send text messages from my computer rather than having to grab my phone.

------
sgarman
I used to do this with bluetooth way back when, so far I'm really enjoying
this implementation.

------
espaniol
Google Voice and this extension are practically the same. However, GV is only
available in the US, therefore the new extension cover a solution for world-
wise users (that currently using apps like WhatsApp sms messenger, Texty and
others).

------
moe
Great app!

However, it would be nice if it could use a different google account from the
one that I am logged into in chrome. (my phone has its own google account)

------
km3k
I've been using Deskdroid for this purpose. Works pretty well.
<http://deskdroid.com>

~~~
billyg2
one thing I like about Texty is the real-time Desktop notifications that pop
up (like a Grown Notification) whenever I get a new text.

I don't have to be in an app to get these notifications - as long as chrome is
running, I get these notifications, whether my active window is chrome.

Does Deskdroid do this too?

------
TextyTeam
here is a review by Louis Gray:

[http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/03/texty-texts-from-google-
ch...](http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/03/texty-texts-from-google-chrome-via-
my.html)

------
ScottWhigham
This is the kind of thing that, if Microsoft did this with Internet Explorer +
Windows phones, they would land in court over.

------
nrbafna
requires >= android 2.2.

i am stuck at 2.1 but so want to use this.

------
twodayslate
Anything like this for iOS?

------
joshzayin
Am I missing something? Why not just use Google Voice?

~~~
TextyTeam
We built this because our experience with Google Voice was awkward. Having
multiple phone #'s didn't work for us.

This basically mirrors the SMS activity/stream on your phone, onto a Chrome
extension.

~~~
drivebyacct2
If you're using multiple numbers with Google Voice, you're doing it wrong and
missing the entire point.

"Mirroring SMS conversation in a chrome extension" is precisely what Google
Voice does. I can receive and reply to texts from any keyboard with a
keyboard, or from my phone if I'm AFK.

~~~
TextyTeam
You should try this out for a few hours and see the difference.

Just the fact that it gives you HTML5 Desktop Notifications with easy way to
reply, and syncs with your actual texting stream on your phone (not GV) makes
it worth looking at.

~~~
drivebyacct2
> syncs with your actual texting stream on your phone (not GV)

I don't have an "actual texting stream". My texting is all 100% free and
through my Google Voice number. Google Voice offers me more features than this
application can by the very nature of how it works.

------
mhansen
Invite only?

~~~
TextyTeam
We're immediately giving access to anyone who mentions they saw it on Hacker
News.

